# Problème avec les vidéos et les podcast avec mon ipod video 30go



## gunclub (18 Mars 2008)

J'ai donc un problème avec mon ipod que j'ai depuis aujourd'hui :
J'ai des vidéos et des Podcast sur mon ordi (Mac) mais je n'arrive pas à les copier sur mon ipod. Il dit qu'il "n'arrive pas à le lire" alors que j'arrive à les regarder via iTunes.
Aidez-moi!


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2008)

Pour lire une vidéo sur l'iPod, il faut qu'elle ait des spécifications bien précises en matière de débit, de taille et autre contraintes inhérentes à l'architecture du baladeur.

Pour infos, voilà ce qui est donné sur le site d'Apple.


> Vidéo
> Vidéo au format H.264, jusqu'à 1,5 Mb/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence H.264 (faible complexité) avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbps, 48 kHz, son stéréo aux formats de fichier .m4v, .mp4 et .mov, vidéo au format H.264, jusqu'à 2,5 Mb/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.0 avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbps, 48 kHz, son stéréo aux formats de fichier .m4v, mp4 et .mov, vidéo au format MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mb/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 Kbps, 48 kHz, son stéréo aux formats de fichier .m4v, .mp4 et .mov



Donc, il va falloir convertir tes vidéos dans un format compatible. Je te suggère iSquint pour Mac qui est simple, rapide et surtout gratuit


----------



## gunclub (19 Mars 2008)

ça marche!!!!
merçi à toi
Estce que tu aurais une autre solution à mon nouveau problème :
je n'arrive pas à Mettre plus d'1 podcast sur mon ipod alor qu'il reste amplement de place sur le disque dur ipod. Que faire ????


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2008)

Là, je ne sais pas malheureusement.

Pour ma part, j'ai tous mes podcast qui se synchronisent en même temps sur mon iPod. Cela devrait être de même chez toi.


----------



## gunclub (19 Mars 2008)

Je pense que mes podcast sont synchronisé pour mon ipod (puisque itunes les-lis) mais le problème c'est que lorsque je les fais "glisser" dans la rubrique podcast de mon ipod il ne se passe rien


----------

